# Panda To Impose €1 A Bin lift Surcharge



## Cervelo (9 Mar 2022)

It appears according to Independent .ie that Panda are imposing a surcharge on bin lifts
Not sure who the surcharge is going to be imposed on commercial or residential customers
If residential seems a bit steep!!


----------



## RetirementPlan (9 Mar 2022)

PANDA make it hard to check their pricing. You have to go through the sign-up process on the website before you see pricing. No mention of this surcharge on the website at present.


----------



## deanpark (13 Mar 2022)

Good incentive to think about & minimise waste put out in the bin and lessen the frequency of pick ups.


----------



## shweeney (14 Mar 2022)

difficult to do if you're a family - our green bin is full every time it goes out, black bin probably 2/3s full so not much scope for reducing the frequency.

It's inherently inefficient to have multiple bin providers all servicing the same areas though- even if a provider only has one customer on a road, they have to sent their truck up there every week (and some weeks that one customer might not even have put their bin out).


----------



## RetirementPlan (15 Mar 2022)

shweeney said:


> difficult to do if you're a family - our green bin is full every time it goes out, black bin probably 2/3s full so not much scope for reducing the frequency.
> 
> It's inherently inefficient to have multiple bin providers all servicing the same areas though- even if a provider only has one customer on a road, they have to sent their truck up there every week (and some weeks that one customer might not even have put their bin out).


While it is difficult to reduce waste, we all have to do it. We have to move on from thinking we're great because we're recycling. Recycling is the least worst option, but is not a good thing. We need to reduce, reduce, reduce - buy stuff with less packaging, buy less plastic crap, manage our food stocks to avoid waste. 
This lecture is aimed as much at myself as anyone else btw.

I fully agree about the multiple bin trucks. I think I'm the only one left on the road with Greyhound, so I'll probably switch back to one of the others soon. No mention of that surcharge on the Panda website.


----------



## jpd (16 Mar 2022)

Other countries manage this better than Ireland - shock, horror

In France, each local commune (the bottom level of local government in France - often a village, neighbourhood), or often a group of local communes, put their waste collection out to tender every 4 or 5 years and pick from the bids received from the competing companies

This is a much better way - although you need to watch out for backhanders, etc

But then local politics is properly done in France with each commune having a mayor and elected council with proper powers to raise income and look after local affairs


----------



## shweeney (16 Mar 2022)

RetirementPlan said:


> We need to reduce, reduce, reduce - buy stuff with less packaging, buy less plastic crap, manage our food stocks to avoid waste.



I agree but it's something the govt needs to take action on, individual measures here are just scratching the surface. e.g. in France they've banned the sales of most plastic-wrapped fruit and vegetables. I try to buy unwrapped veg when I can but often it's either not available, or it's manky compared to the wrapped versions.


----------



## dereko1969 (16 Mar 2022)

shweeney said:


> I agree but it's something the govt needs to take action on, individual measures here are just scratching the surface. e.g. in France they've banned the sales of most plastic-wrapped fruit and vegetables. I try to buy unwrapped veg when I can but often it's either not available, or it's manky compared to the wrapped versions.


Buy it and remove packaging whilst in the supermarket (after paying of course) and let it be the Supermarket's problem - they'll hopefully soon get the message. This is easier to do in Aldi/Lidl.


----------

